# Terms used in a Roll-Playing Game



## endl3ss

Hi there and nice to meet you all I have this text in korean and i don't understand it so can anyone from this forum translate it for me. thanks here's the text. I also attach the image with the same text just in case you can't read it well or the text didn't come up right... thanks again...


파이어볼

효과테스트

칼린츠 윈맨공격

본 워리어 일반 공격


----------



## endl3ss

Here's another one.
첼시-수

데스 플라워(電)

can anyone read it for me thanks.


----------



## jun

Haha^^ It seems to me that these words are used in some Korean online game, arent' they? I think you'd better find someone who plays this game and ask them for the English translation of them. I don't think they mean anything to people who don't play that game even if they're Korean.

파이어볼: Fire ball

효과테스트: Test of a weapon? I don't know..

칼린츠 윈맨공격: *공격*-> attack
본 워리어 일반 공격


----------



## endl3ss

Yup it's a korean Rpg Game Magna Carta the Phantom of avalanche and i am translating it, i already translated some parts of the game so others can understand. I posted some of the scripts here hoping that i can get answers (TT)...How about you can you translate it?


----------

